
Why People Are Going Crazy About Elastic Shoelaces? - rosiejoy
http://www.fxstat.com/en/user/profile/rosiejoy-63943/blog/25907673-Why-People-Are-Going-Crazy-About-Elastic-Shoelaces?
======
aurizon
I went crazy with the nuisance of them. They came with gripping toggles that
you pull and toggle to hold the tension. So they worked for a while, but soon
there were breaks in the multiple strands of elastic in the stretch fabric
shoelace sleeve, This soon led to bunching etc and I went to regular laces.

